# كيف تكون الصداقة مع المسيح؟!



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2009)

*كيف تكون صداقة مع المسيح ؟
الصداقة من الاشياء الرائعة التى تضفى على الحياة لونا من الحياة
فالانسان بطبع مخلوق اجتماعى و الصديق 
فى الحياة مهم جدا وان كان صديق حقيقى فهو هدية غالية لا بد الحفاظ عليها
هذا بالنسبة للصديق العادى من البشر
ولكن اليوم اريد ان تصادق صديق الزق من الاخ صديق تتوافر فيه كل شروط الصداقة الناجحة 
من وفاء و اخلاص و مساندة ونصح و ارشاد و حب حقيقى لا يمكن ان يغدر بك 
بل معه تكون مطمئنا جداااا
هو الرب يسوع ...نعم فهو الصديق الالزق من الاخ
ولكن كيف اكون صداقة مع المسيح ؟
1- اجعله اولا:
اعطيه الاهتمام الذى يليق به اجعله اولا وقبل كل شىء
قبل انشغالى باعمال يومى اجلس معه لحظات تكون بمثابة شحن روحى لى خلال اليوم 
ادعوه للتدخل فى امورى ليسدد احتياجاتى
ويدبر امورى ويكون معى مرافق لى
فكما اهتم به هو ايضا يهتم و يعتنى بى
**2-اكلمه:
احكى له ما يدور بداخلى رغم انه كاشف داخلى و تفكيرى
اشكى لة مما يؤلمنى و اترك له التنفيذ
احكى له ضعفى واوصف له حبى
وازاى رغم حبى بازعله منى بضعفى و بخطيتى
اكلمه زى الرسل لما رجعوا حدثوه بكل ما فعلوا
**3-اسمعه :
ماهى الصداقة اخد وعطا
اتكلم و يسمعنى و يتكلم و اسمعه
بعد ما اتكلم اسمعه
اقول له تكلم يارب فان عبدك سامع
اسمع صوته الحلو ينادينى فى ترنيم
فى ايه فى الانجيل
فى القداس او على لسان الناس
4- ارافقه :
لابد فى الصديق ان يكون رفيق فى الطريق
ومن سواه يحمينى و ينقذنى من اخطار الطريق
من سواه يكون سندى و عونى
من يحتملك فى حزنك وفى المك سواه
من يحتملك فى ضعفك وفى سقطاتك ولا تخجل منه سواه
5-اتحد به:
فى سر الافخارستيا
فى التناول اتحد بالمسيح
اثبت فيه وهو فى يقوينى و يباركنى و يشفينى
و يرشدنىو ينير لى الطريق
من ياكل جسدى و يشرب دمى يثبت فى وانا فيه.*​
​


----------



## rana1981 (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا*يا قمرتي على الموضوع الجميل
 سلام المسيح​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا بنت العدرا

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> شكرا*يا قمرتي على الموضوع الجميل
> سلام المسيح​*



*ميرسى يارنونتى
نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبة قلبى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا بنت العدرا
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مييييييييييرسى ليك يا كليمو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسى يا مامتى على مرورك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا بنت العدرا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا بنت العدرا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميييييييييييرسى ياكوكو
نروت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## girgis2 (17 أبريل 2009)

*بنت العدرا !!!*

*موضوع جميل قوي :010104~171:*

*شكرااا لك *

*ربنا يباركك*

*و كل سنة و أنت طيبة*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *بنت العدرا !!!*
> 
> *موضوع جميل قوي :010104~171:*
> 
> ...



*ميييييييييييرسى ليك يا جرجس 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل 
مرسي​


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع ميراسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## ponponayah (17 أبريل 2009)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أبريل 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل
> مرسي​



*مييييييييرسى ليكى حبيبتى 
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع ميراسى خالص*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
> *اتمنالك كل خير*
> **​



*مييييييييييييرسى كتير ليك ياجوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>



*ميييييييييييييرسى ليكى بونبوناية 
نورتى الموضوع ياعسل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

